# Weekly competition 2010-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R F2 U2 R' F U R' F
*2. *F2 U F' U F2 U' F2 U R'
*3. *F2 U2 F R F R U' F2 R U'
*4. *R U' R' U R' F U2 R U
*5. *R F' U' R F R' F U2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 R D2 B L B' F' U' F L F D U
*2. *B2 R2 U F' L F2 U L' B2 R B' R2 B' U B' D B2
*3. *D F' D' B U' L R' B2 L' U' F D2 B2 D B2 L' U R'
*4. *D2 B' D2 B2 F D2 U2 L' B F' L' R2 D L' B D U' R'
*5. *U' L B2 L' R F' L' U' L2 R2 B2 F D2 U L2 U R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw F Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 Uw' B' R' B F D2 L' Rw' R2 D2 L U Fw' Uw L B' L U Rw2 D' L Fw2 L' Rw B' D2 R' U' Fw' Rw F U' B U'
*2. *L B R2 B2 Uw R2 B Uw L' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw F L2 U2 R' U' Rw' Fw' D2 Fw' Rw2 Uw R B2 Uw' L R U2 F2 L' D B2 Fw' Uw2 R' Fw' F2 L2
*3. *D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' D2 U' Fw' Rw' R2 F Uw' Rw D' Rw' D' Fw L2 F R2 U2 Rw Fw' U' R2 F U' R Uw' F2 L' Rw' F Rw B L' Uw B' R' D'
*4. *L Fw2 L U Fw' D Fw U' R' U2 L' R2 Fw' R2 F R Uw' F R2 D2 U2 R' Uw B' Fw2 F L' R D' F Rw' R F2 Rw2 F2 R B2 Rw2 U2 L'
*5. *B Fw' U B L F2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 D Fw' Uw Fw' Uw B' L Uw Rw2 U2 Fw2 R' Fw F2 Rw' R2 U2 Rw2 Fw' F2 R Fw Rw' B Uw U2 B2 Fw2 L' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *L R B2 D2 L' U2 Bw' Rw2 R' D' U2 B' Fw' D Dw L Rw2 D' Rw D' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw2 L' R B2 Dw' Uw' B' F2 Rw D2 Uw Lw2 R' Fw' F2 Uw' R2 B' Rw2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw B' Bw F R B D' L R' F' R' D'
*2. *Rw' Bw' Lw' R' Dw R B' R' D' R Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Rw B2 Lw' Fw D' Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw Rw D Dw Uw Fw U2 Rw U2 L2 F2 U' B' D Lw2 Dw' L2 Uw' Rw Fw2 D' L2 Lw D Dw Lw' R F' Lw2 U' Fw2 U' L' Dw Bw2 Fw2 U2 L2
*3. *Dw2 U' L' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw D B U2 L' R' B F' Dw' B2 L2 Uw Bw F Lw R Fw2 Lw' B Bw' Fw D Dw2 Uw U2 Fw2 Dw2 U' Bw' Fw L2 Lw Dw2 L2 Bw L U' B2 L' D L Fw' Rw' Uw2 R2 Uw2 U' B' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 F' R' F
*4. *Lw B' L2 R2 Fw2 F' Lw' Dw Rw R2 D Dw2 B Fw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' Rw B Lw B2 Bw2 Fw F2 R' D' Dw2 Uw2 F Dw B Bw Rw' Fw' D' Uw2 L2 Lw2 U2 Lw' F2 U' Fw F2 Uw B' Fw2 L2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 L' F' D B' Bw' R
*5. *B2 Rw2 U B' Fw U F' D Lw' B Bw Dw' R' B2 D' F' Lw Rw' Dw2 Bw2 F' L' Fw R' U2 R U2 Fw' F2 Dw F L2 Bw' L' U L Lw' Rw' Uw2 R D2 Rw Fw Lw' Rw U' Rw' Uw' Bw2 L Uw' L Uw Rw' Bw' Fw2 Lw' D' B F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U' 2F2 R' U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 2L D' 3U2 U 2L 2R R2 2B' R2 D R' B' L' 2L F' 3U2 L 3R 2R2 3F 2U2 L D 2F2 R B' 2B 3F L' R B L 3U U' 2L D' 2D' 2B 3F 2F2 3U' 2U2 U' R' B 2B2 D' 3U2 F L' B2 3R2 R' F2 3R 2U2 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' B2 2L2 2F F 2R 2U' 3F2 D' F L2 2B' F2 2L2
*2. *2L2 U2 L2 U 2B' 3F2 D' 2D 2F2 2U' 3F' L 2D 3F2 U B L' 3R' 2R' 2U U' F' 2D' U2 3R' 2B 3F2 2F' F' 2L' B2 3F' F 2D L2 3R2 3U2 2B2 F 3R' 3F 3R2 2R 2U F2 2D' 2U 3F' 3R' 2B 3F D 2U' U B2 U 3R' R2 2B 2D2 2B2 2U' 3F' R2 3F2 F 3R 2R' R' 2U' 2F' 2R R' U 2B 3F2 2F2 2R' R' 2D
*3. *2R 2F R2 B' F2 2D' B2 F' 3R2 R B2 2B F' L B2 2F2 D2 2F2 2D' 3U 2U2 2B D' 2B 3F2 2F2 2R2 2U2 L2 3R2 D 3F' 2L 3U2 3R D L2 F' 3U' F' 2L2 3R' 2R' U B 2B2 2D' 3F 2F L2 B 2F2 2U F2 3R2 R 3F 2F L' 2B' 3U2 2L 3R R' D' 3U 2L2 2D' 2L' R2 U2 R' 2U U2 2L2 2U2 U2 2B' D2 3F
*4. *D2 3U2 2U2 3R2 R2 2U U2 3F' F U B2 2D2 F L2 2L2 2F 3U' 2R2 3U B' 3U 2F 2U' F2 2L' 2F' 2R2 B 3U 2L 3R2 B D2 3U2 R2 2U2 2R2 3F2 3R' 2F' D' 3U U2 L' 2B F U2 2L2 D' U2 2L' 2D 3R' R2 2F' R2 B2 R 2U 2L 3F2 3U2 F' L2 2L2 3U2 L' 3U' 2U2 R 3F' 2L' 2R 2B2 3U R2 3F 2L2 D' 2R2
*5. *2L' 3R R2 2F' R' B' 3F L' 2B D2 L' 2F F 2L' F2 2D2 2F2 2R2 2D B 3F2 L' 2F' F2 L' 2D' 3U' 2L2 3R R2 2B2 F' L R' 2D 3U2 L' R 2D2 2R2 B L 2L' 2R2 D 2B L2 2R 3F F' U 3R' 2B 2U L 2L' 2B' F R2 B2 3F' F' L B 2B L2 F2 R2 3U' 2L R' 2B2 3F' D 3R R 2U2 2B2 U 2L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 2F L' 3R R2 D2 3B' F 3U 2U U2 R2 2D2 3U L D 2D' U B 3B' 2U' 3L' F2 L2 2U' U2 3F2 3L' F2 3L' D' L' R2 2B F 2L' 3L 2D 2L' 2D 3U U' F2 L F2 D2 3D2 2L D 2D' 3U 3R2 D' U 2B F2 2U 3L' 3U2 3R' F2 2L2 D 2D' 3U2 B U 2F2 D' 3F' D' R D' B 2B2 2L' R 3D' 2B2 2U2 L2 3B F' L2 2L2 R2 3U 2U' F' 2D 3F' 2L' 3L' 3B' 2F 2L2 2R R' 3F 2R
*2. *D2 3D' 3U2 2U' 3F2 F 2U B2 3B D 2F' R' U' 3B U 2L2 U2 B 2B2 R' 3B 2F' L 2L 3L 3R 3D2 2B2 3L2 2D' 3B2 3D' B 2F F 2R 3B 3R' 2F' 3R U' R' F' 3U' 2B' D' 2D' 3D 2F2 3D2 R' 2B' 3B 3F' 2F2 2D' 3L 3U 3F' 3U F2 3D' 3F2 U2 B2 3F' 3R' 3F 2F' 2L 2R' B2 F2 2L2 2F2 2D2 2B2 3L B' R 2U' 2B' D' 2L D2 B L' 3L2 R2 B' 3F 2F' U2 L2 2L2 2R 2U 3F2 3R' 3U2
*3. *B 3B2 3L' 2R2 3D2 2U2 U B' 2F 2D' L2 3R' 2B' L 2F2 D' 3F 2L' B' D' 2U B2 2B' 2D' U2 2R' B2 2F L2 3L 3R2 2R2 R' 2F' F' 3D 3U' R2 D2 2L2 3R B' 3B 3F2 U' 2L2 3L' 3F' R 2D' 3D2 U2 2F' F2 3R2 D U2 B' D' 3B2 3F' F 3U' 2L 3B 2F2 R D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 F D 2D' 3U 2R' 3D' 2F2 3R' U2 R2 D2 U 2L' 2U' B' F' 3R2 R 3D' 3L2 2U2 B D2 F' D2 3F2 2U 2R 3F'
*4. *2B2 3F F2 2D2 B2 3B2 3L' 2B' 3R' B 2B2 2R2 3F2 F' 2D2 U' 3F' F' 3R' B2 F 3L D' 2L' D2 3R2 R2 B' 3B 2D' 3U2 2U' U2 3F 3U R' 3U2 2F2 D 2D' U' L2 F2 2R 3B2 2U 3L' 2B' 2L' 3R2 R2 2D2 2F2 F' 2D2 2B2 3F F' 2L2 2R2 B F2 2U2 R' 2F L 2R 3U' U L2 2R2 R2 D' 2U' 3R 2B2 D2 2R 3F2 L 3R2 2F F2 R 3F' D' L' 2U2 2R' D2 3U F' 2D2 R' 3F 2F2 F' 2U' 2L 2U
*5. *L' B' 3B' 3U F2 L' 3B2 3F2 F U2 F' 3L D' R2 3D U 2B' 3L' 3R2 2R2 2D' L 3U' 3F2 3R 3U' U2 L2 D2 F 3L 2B 3F2 U2 B' 3B2 3L F2 2U2 3F' 3L2 2B' 3R2 2D 3B' 3R B2 3D2 U' B' 2B2 3B' 3F D 3D2 2U2 2L' 2D 2B2 2D2 3B D L' 2L2 3R2 D' R2 2D' 3U' 3F' D' B L' 3U R 3U' L' F' 3L D' 3D2 3U2 2U2 2B' 3R F' 3D2 3L 3F2 2L 3B D' 3D' 2R2 B 3D2 U 3R' 2B2 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F U2 R' U2 R' F' U'
*2. *R U2 R F R' F2 R'
*3. *R2 U' F U' R' F' U F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B' D2 U' L' U' B2 U' F' L2 R F2 U' L2 D R D' R'
*2. *U B U B' L' B2 R D2 F D2 F2 U F U R F' R
*3. *F2 R2 U F L2 R B' R2 B2 L2 B' R U2 R2 D' R B' D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 F R Fw L2 D' Uw R2 Fw2 F U' L2 F Rw2 Fw' F' U B2 R2 D B L2 Uw B Fw' L' D Fw2 Rw R' D' L Rw2 F Uw2 L U' F L'
*2. *U Rw R' U Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw' D' Rw2 D' F' D2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' B' Uw U L' R' D U2 L' Uw L Uw' L' Rw Uw U' L2 Rw R D2 U R B' Fw'
*3. *U Fw2 L' D2 Uw2 U' L2 D2 Uw' Rw R D2 Uw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 Uw L U L R2 Fw L D B Uw2 R Fw' F' D' Uw2 U R Fw Uw' Fw2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Bw2 F Lw Dw' R' B' Fw Rw2 Uw' B2 Lw' U2 Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw Bw' L Rw2 Fw2 L Lw Uw R B' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Dw' B Bw Fw' R2 F D' U' Rw Dw2 B2 Fw F' L' Lw2 Rw' B L Rw2 F D2 U Bw' L2 Lw Dw' U' Lw' Uw Lw2 D'
*2. *Bw' R2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' L2 Bw' Uw R' Uw F2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 F L2 Lw2 Dw2 U F2 R' D2 Dw Uw Fw F2 L' Dw Uw' Fw U2 B2 L' Lw U Lw' D' B' Bw Fw' Lw' R' Uw' L2 Bw2 F Uw Bw U' Fw U' L' D U R' B Fw U2
*3. *L' F R' Fw Dw' F' Dw Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 L R F U2 F' R2 Fw' U B' Dw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 L' Lw Fw' L' Dw R2 Dw' Uw2 B' Fw L B2 F L' Rw B' L D' Dw2 F Dw Uw' Rw2 R2 F Lw' Bw' R' Fw' Lw2 F2 Lw' D2 B' Fw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' L' F' D B2 D2 U2 F' L2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D
*2. *D U2 R D' R2 U' F' L' U F2 D2 F' R F' D' L U
*3. *F' U2 R2 D' L2 D' L' U F2 L2 F R' B' U' F' U2 F U'
*4. *D2 F2 L2 B D2 L B' L' B L2 R' F' D' L' F' L2 D2 U2
*5. *L' B R2 B D' F2 D2 F' L' U L' D' B' U' B' U2 L2 F2
*6. *B' D' B F2 L' U2 B D2 L R D' U' L' U' B' R' F' U
*7. *U R2 B L D' L' U R2 D B2 F D B L' D2 L' B' U2
*8. *B' D' U2 F D2 F2 D2 B2 U B' U' L R' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2
*9. *R U' B' L F D2 L2 D' R' D2 F L U2 R' F' R F
*10. *D2 R' B L R' F2 L B2 D R' F D L' R F D' B2
*11. *L2 R2 D2 F' D' F2 D2 L2 R' F' U' B' L B2 U' F D' U'
*12. *U' L2 F2 U' R' F D' R B' R' U' L' R2 D' U2 R' D R
*13. *B2 F' D R2 U F2 D' U2 F D F U' B' L' B' D2 R' U'
*14. *L2 F U' R2 D B L D2 R' D F' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 F U'
*15. *D F' L B R2 B U2 B' R' D' L2 F' D' F' R' F D2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 R2 B F2 L' D' R B2 R D2 F2 L' F' D' F
*2. *F' U' L' D' F2 U2 B2 D F U' B' R' B' R D F' D' L'
*3. *L R U B F U' B U2 R2 D' L2 U' F' D2 F' L2 U
*4. *D2 L' F D B U R' D2 R' F' R D2 L' D2 R2 F U2 R2 U2
*5. *F L D2 F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D B U2 L' U2 R' D R U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B F' U' R2 B U2 B2 U L' R B' R2 U2 L U R2 B2 U2
*2. *L2 B R D B' F D2 L' R F' D U' B R2 B2 U L2 U2
*3. *R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R U2 L' D' R D' B' D U L D L2
*4. *U F' U' L F' R' D' B' R' U2 B' U R F2 L2 R F2
*5. *B2 L' F D' F L2 R' U' F' U2 L' D2 F' U' F' U2 F' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 F L2 R F' D F2 R F L' B' L' B2 U L' R2 D R'
*2. *D2 R2 D' R' D2 F2 U B U L2 F2 D R D2 B L D2 R'
*3. *R D L2 F2 R' D2 L2 U' F' L D' R2 F R2 B2 D2 R'
*4. *L2 F D' B R' F L R2 B2 R2 B' R B' D R' U L' F2
*5. *U2 L' F' D' B2 R B' L' B2 L2 U2 B F2 D R2 F D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U B F' R B2 R F' R2 F L U R B2 D2 B U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F R' F2 U2 R F'
*3. *B U' B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B D2 F R D' L' R2 B2 F2
*4. *D2 F2 L Rw' R B' Fw F2 Uw Rw F2 Rw2 U' L Rw B2 F2 L2 Rw Uw F Rw U2 Fw2 D2 U' Rw D Uw2 F R B2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw B F2 Rw Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R U2 R F2 U' R' U2
*3. *B L U2 L' U' R' U' L' R B U2 B2 F' U' F2 D U R2
*4. *B2 Rw2 R Fw2 D' F' Rw' U2 F2 D Rw2 B L' R2 D Uw L2 R2 F2 L' F' L2 Fw Rw U' B2 Fw Uw L' Rw2 F D' Fw2 L Rw2 F R2 D L Rw'
*5. *Dw L' D Dw' Uw U' Fw' D2 Dw2 L2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 L2 Fw2 L' D B2 Fw U' Lw' Rw2 Dw L' D U2 L B2 D' U2 B' D' Dw' U2 R' F' D' Bw' F' L' R F' U2 B2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw' R' Bw' R Dw' B Fw' U' Lw U' B' R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' B R' U R L' U r' b u
*2. *R L B' L U R U' R l' r b'
*3. *U R U' R L U' B L' r
*4. *U L' U L' U L' R U' r' u
*5. *U L U' R' L' U' L' B U' l r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,-1) (-3,-2) (3,0) (6,0) (4,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,5) (0,1) (2,3) (-2,3) (3,3) (-2,0) (-3,5) (0,5) (6,4)
*2. *(0,2) (0,-2) (6,3) (0,3) (3,1) (6,5) (6,4) (-3,4) (0,1) (4,0) (-2,5) (4,3) (4,0) (6,2) (0,5) (-4,4) (0,0)
*3. *(1,-4) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,5) (0,1) (-1,1) (0,4) (0,3) (2,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (4,2) (-4,4) (0,4) (2,0) (0,0)
*4. *(6,-4) (-3,-5) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,4) (-1,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,4) (2,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,2) (0,5) (-5,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (4,0) (-4,2) (-4,1) (2,0) (4,3) (0,2) (0,1) (5,0) (6,5) (2,1) (-2,4) (0,4)


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 26, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.91, (DNF), 6.88, 5.28, (4.55) => *5.69*

*3x3:* (28.57), (14.94), 25.33, 19.40, 19.74 => *21.49*
Oh dear 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:43.29, DNF, DNF => *1:43.29*
failbld!

*3x3 BLD:* 12:54.13, DNS, DNS => *12:54.13*

*FMC:* B' L2 F' D R2 D L B U2 B2 L U R2 U' L' U R2 U2 R U' R2 B R' B2 R B2 R' B' R B' R' B' R2 (*33*)


Spoiler



Premove: R2 (1)
1x2x2: B' L2 F' (3/4) 
1x2x2 + 2 Pairs: D R2 D L (4/8)
F2L-1 + Pair: B U2 B2 * U' R U' R (7/15)
3-corners: R B R' B2 R B2 R' B' R B' R' B' (12/27)
Insert at *: L U R2 U' L' U R2 U' (8/35)
2 moves cancel


Overall, pretty poor performance this week .. at least no DNFs tho.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 26, 2010)

*2x2*: 5.72, (6.63), 5.00, 5.77, (4.63) = *5.50*
*3x3:* 15.09, 16.41, (18.00), (14.30), 14.88 = *15.46*
*3x3 OH:* (20.72), 21.75, 23.53, (27.47), 23.41 = *22.90*


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 26, 2010)

3x3 Average: 00:31.17	
5:	00:30.95	
4:	00:31.55	
3:	00:34.28	
2:	00:29.41	
1:	00:29.66

Magic Average: 00:01.82
5:	00:01.55	
4:	00:01.95	
3:	00:01.93	
2:	00:01.69	
1:	00:01.97

also what is match the scramble


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> also what is match the scramble


Scramble a cube using the scramble provided. Then take another cube and match the scramble.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 26, 2010)

rickcube said:


> supercuber86 said:
> 
> 
> > also what is match the scramble
> ...



O thanks i think im going to atempt that


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2010)

2x2:
7.08, 13.23, 8.75, (6.98), (15.02) = 9.69 (Man I hate messing up )

3x3:
21.02, 28.30, (19.36), (31.80), 23.22 = 24.18 (Harg I even got a sub20 avg5 today but can't win em all I suppose!)

Magic:
1.83, 1.73, 1.81, (1.86), (1.72) = 1.79

If I start doing these more, I'll do the 4x4 and 5x5 as I plan to compete in them at DeVry. My main focus though is breaking that sub20 barrier.


----------



## sz35 (Aug 26, 2010)

*2x2* 3.85, (5.65), 4.33, 4.06, (3.44) = *4.08* 
*3x3*
*4x4*
*5x5 *
*OH*
*234 Relay*
*2345 Relay*
*Magic*
*Sq1*

*2BLD*
*3BLD*
*Multi BLD*

*FMC*


----------



## aronpm (Aug 26, 2010)

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 35.69, (32.30), 42.02, (43.53), 39.40 = 39.04
*Clock*: (14.15), 12.28, (11.19), 12.11, 12.03 = 12.14

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 24.94, DNF(21.99), DNF(26.86) = 24.94
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:43.46, 1:09.97, DNF(1:25.28) = 1:09.97
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:34.18), DNF(6:22.75), DNF(6:02.72) = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(10:57.71), DNS, DNS = DNF
Comment: FIRST SOLVE WAS SO EASY D: D: D: Stupid 2 wing images that I forgot to solve
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/10 = 2 in 38:23.19
Comment: One cube was off by 2 twisted corners, another was off by 3 edges, and two others were several pieces off. The memo on this was 19:05. I forgot which order to solve the last 4 cubes in, so if I'd done it right the first time, this could have been 9/10 in like, 33:xx.


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2010)

2x2: 3.56, 3.53, 2.38, 2.63, 2.61 = 2.92 Bad cases on the first 2 solves.
3x3: 8.14, 10.21, 7.43, 9.97, 7.86 = 8.66 
4x4: 45.13, 46.06, 1:04.86, 43.33, 40.13 = 44.84 
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
3BLD:
3OH: 19.00, 22.47, 16.44, 20.40, 14.75 = 18.61 Man I suck
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 6.03, 8.08, 5.17, 6.52, 5.75 = 6.10
Sq-1: 26.05, 25.13, 24.61, 16.61, 23.00 = 24.25 lolfail


----------



## yeee707 (Aug 26, 2010)

2x2: 7.56, 7.68, 7.98, 8.14, 7.04 Avg: 7.74
3x3: 20.18, 17.96, 18.80, 21.55, 15.18 Avg: 18.98
4x4: 1:34.99, 1:45.08, 1:41.89, 1:41.88, 1:26.70(pb!) Avg: 1:39.59
5x5: 3:27.60, 3:40.50, 3:24.30, 3:42.73, 3:33.60 Avg: 3:33.90
3x3 OH: 37.68, 1.06.26, 48.62, 38.01, 49.07 Avg: 45.23
2,3,4 Relay: 2:31.47
2,3,4,5 Relay: 5:53.01
Megaminx: 3:46.78, 3:03.06(pb!), 4:35.02, 3:41.62, 3:09.25 Avg: 3:32.55
Pyraminx: 19.44, 14.73, 19.98, 20.11, 19.49 Avg: 19.64


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 26, 2010)

2x2: 6.24, 5.96, (5.42), 6.51, (6.64) = 6.24
3x3: 23.31, (25.21), 23.18, 24.52, (17.07) = 23.67 Bah, 17.07 OCLL skip.
Magic: (2.28), 1.85, 2.00, 1.85, (1.68) = 1.90 Amazing for me.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 26, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.83, 7.63, 5.36, 6.56, 5.16 =
_Meh. Only the 5.36 used CLL, and the 5.16 was kinda forced OLL skip (iirc)_
*3x3:* 20.40, 16.11, 13.11, 21.08, 17.41 =
_Man I wish I was cn. The 13 had sub 7 f2l. Easy cross, all pairs just formed, and I had Superman and G-perm (I think) Very nice solve._ 
*4x4:* 1:24.28, 1:20.22, 1:35.36, 1:24.08, 1:26.88 =
_Wow... practise pays off xD First solve was PLL skip no AUF, but crap OLL. NP, NP, OP, PP, OP. I can't remember which solve, but I basically skipped the second step in Yau, where you form cross edges. I formed like one, and the others formed at the same time xD_
*5x5:* 3:02.34, 3:35.09, 3:10.86, 3:12.65, 3:02.11 =
_No sub 3s :'( Still, I've improved a lot recently._
*2BLD:* DNF (36.66), DNF (24.50), DNF (1:31.80) = DNF
_ The first was off by Y-perm on bottom (did pbl from wrong angle) The 2nd wasn't very close, and the 3rd was two twisted corners, which I just forgot to execute._
*3BLD:* 7:24.59, 7:14.77, DNF (6:30.41) = 7:14.77
_Yay, two successes. Both successes, I counted 12 switchamajiggies for edges, so no parity but then had an odd number for corners, and just trusted I counted wrong on edges, and guessed right xD. The DNF was off by a T-perm. I had to do a 2flip at the end, not sure how it was off by a T-perm  First solve, I seriously wasted 2-4 mins doing nothing :/ 1st solve was so easy, but I just couldn't concentrate._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/2
_1st full try ever (actually attempted solving both cubes). I had the cube I was unsure about solved, and the cube I had a good idea about off by a 3cycle of edges and 2 flipped edges. Also, the total time was over, so it wouldn't've counted anyway. I still feel happy. I did edges cube 1, edges cube 2, corners cube 2 corners cube 1 for memo, then solved in reverse order. Pretty happy with this _
*3x3 OH:* 36.59, 30.56, 28.71, 33.94, 22.27 =
_I've got my times back xD Last scramble's X-cross was O_O_
*3x3 FMC:* 45
_B' L2 D2 F' L2 F L' R' B' U' B U' B' U2 B U' B' U' B' U' B U R U' R' F' U2 F y' l' U' L U l F' L' F y2 F2 U' R' L F2 R L' U' F2
Fail. Found an insertion, but it actually added moves :/
I tried inverse scramble, and I tried so see some blocks I could form with premoves. I tried 10+ variations after the block (different ways of building the block too) they all resulted in crap finishes. Couldn't find anything decent whatsoever. Also tested many different ways for the last pair + LL but nothing._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4:* 1:55.22
_xD Splits were like, 8/21/1:24. Had PP on 4x4. Damn small cubes _
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5:* 5:43.36
_Yuck. Terrible 3x3-5x5. 2x2 was like 4._
*Clock:* 13.41, 19.91, 14.59, 13.09, 18.06 =
_Awesome. First scramble was lol._
*Megaminx:* 8:12.75, 6:30.66, 6:27.93, 5:25.18, 5:40.02 =
_First a5 xD_
*Pyraminx:* 8.91, 4.90, 5.40, 4.69, 9.58 =
_If it wasn't for that last solve... The 2 4s were lbl xD_
*Square-1:* 1:11.43, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS =
_Will finish later. Scrambling is so annoying (I make mistakes unless I go slow)_


----------



## Laura O (Aug 26, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 24.15, 23.74, 22.99, 20.43, 26.15 = 23.63
*4x4x4*: (1:17.44), 1:27.95, 1:28.54, 1:37.18, (1:49.27) = 1:31.22
*5x5x5*: 3:02.46, (3:00.59), 3:21.27, (3:52.11), 3:12.42 = 3:12.05

*Clock*: (7.43), (8.59), 7.69, 8.13, 7.86 = 7.89


*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4:* 2:23.57
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5:* 5:57.04


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 26, 2010)

3x3: 11.07, 15.16, 14.35, 13.94, 11.40

13.23

OH: 21.66, 24.25, 18.00, 19.21, 17.71 

19.62


----------



## JunwenYao (Aug 26, 2010)

Junwen Yao

2x2x2: 5.33, 5.40, 3.67, 5.94, DNF = 5.56
3x3x3: (14.42), 20.09, 16.67, 16.07, (20.99) = 17.61
4x4x4: 1:11.03, (59.68), (1:21.77), 1:02.53, 1:05.02 = 1:06.19
5x5x5: 2:12.54, 2:17.24, 2:20.83, (2:23.45), (2:12.24) = 2:16.87
3x3x3 oh: 32.56, (38.21), (31.91), 36.30, 33.18 = 34.01
pyraminx: (12.47), 7.81, 9.70, (7.08), 10.01 = 9.17
clock: (24.95), 22.52, 24.84, 23.56, (21.61) = 23.64


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 26, 2010)

2x2: 3.11, (3.76), 3.31, (1.97), 3.18 = 3.20
3x3: (14.73), 11.15, (10.67), 12.81, 10.84 = 11.60
4x4: (51.05), 49.32, 49.63, 49.60, (49.27) = 49.52
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:33.79, 1:08.16 = 1:08.16
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 22.54 = 22.54
OH: 22.53, (20.73), 23.62, (27.65), 21.10 = 22.42


----------



## da25centz (Aug 26, 2010)

2x2: (14.01), 15.43, 14.54, (17.53), 15.90 == 15.29 
its rare that i'm this consistant, I guess learning ortega was a good choice

3x3: (50.67	), 42.54, 48.32, 46.12, (42.27) == 45.66
just goes to show that i need to finish full PLL, i ended up with a G perm on all but the last solve
not the worst avg5 ive ever done though, im slowly but consistently improving every week

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4: 5:21.26
man, I SUCK at the 4x4. after the 2x2 and the 3x3 i was at like 50 sec. then i messed up the edge pairing and also had an OLL parity. slow+unlucky = 4:3x.xx 4x4 solve


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 26, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 
*3x3x3*: 
*4x4x4*:
*5x5x5*: 
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 
*3x3x3 BLD*: 
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: 
*Megaminx*: 
*Square-1*: (20.71), (26.21), 22.27, 22.71, 22.51 = 22.50, normal.
*Clock*: 
*Magic*: 1.80, (1.77), (3.11), 1.80, 1.81 = 1.80, normal.
*Master Magic*: (4.83), (5.53), 5.18, 5.00, 5.16 = 5.11, normal.
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## robindeun (Aug 26, 2010)

pyraminx : 12.03, 9.45, 10.07, 8.13, 13.39 = 10.52
clock : 19.52, 19.67, 19.31, 27.63, 25.98 = 21.73
3x3 oh : 33.20, 33.16, 32.73, 30.69, 29.48 = 31.85
3x3 : 15.55, 14.99, 13.09, 18.06, 17.93 = 15.92
square-1 : 35.81, 43.03, 34.24, 41.88, 36.40 = 38.27
4x4 :


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 26, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 9.38 9.67 7.57 10.27 8.41 = *9.15*
*3x3* - 23.06 18.81 22.01 19.04 21.58 = *20.88*
*4x4* - 1.15.54 1.13.96 1.13.60 1.22.52 1.10.62 = *1.14.37*
*5x5* - 2.18.00 2.33.22 2.31.66 2.30.53 2.17.99 = *2.26.73* _Comment - very nice 1st and 5th gave me a good avg I guess._
*6x6* - 5.25.59 4.15.72 4.18.69 4.20.40 4.55.03 = *4.31.37* _Comment - very crap 1st and 5th gave me a crap avg I guess. Since I pied this cube it is popping a lot. I've gotta get used to the feel I guess._
*7x7* - 7.17.68 6.59.41 8.26.41 7.38.88 7.43.44 = *7.33.33*
*3x3 OH* - 55.18 42.27 54.40 52.43 45.69 = *50.84* _Comment - all non lucky._
*Magic* - 1.61 1.68 1.59 1.84 1.40 = *1.63* _Comment - my best avg for some time I think_
*Master Magic* - 2.65 2.71 4.44 2.75 2.65 = *2.70* _Comment - should probably have gone for a safe sub3 solve on 5th. Took the gamble and it paid off this time I guess._
*Clock* - 14.63 17.89 16.99 14.57 15.59 = *15.74*
*Megaminx* - 2.35.74 2.33.29 2.44.97 2.33.71 2.36.39 = *2.35.28*
*Pyraminx* - 17.18 15.68 13.14 12.70 21.97 = *15.33* _Comment - not bad, considering I haven't touched a pyraminx for weeks and weeks._
*Square1* - 1.25.38 58.04 1.06.93 46.01 1.06.48 = *1.03.82*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 26, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.34, 10.19, (13.79), (8.39), 9.67 = 9.73 (sub 10 avg = good for me)
3x3x3: (35.86), 36.92, 38.94, 38.66, (51.39) = 38.17 (normal for me)
Square-1: 2:58.02, 2:47.31, 1:51.02, 1:58.16, 1:34.64 equals 2:13.68
4x4x4: 2:13.95, 2:33.47, 2:14.81, 2:17.03, 1:51.27 equals 2:14.01


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 3.56, 3.53, 2.38, 2.63, 2.61 = 2.92 Bad cases on the first 2 solves.



For the first why didn't you just make the orange face then have the easiest eg 1 case ever?


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2010)

MultiBLD- 3/4 33:32.10
3x3 OH- 19.23, 34.60, 26.85, 29.01, 23.19
2x2- 4.99, 4.69, 4.18, 5.71, 4.72
4x4- 1:13.53, 1:08.44, 1:16.94, 1:05.18, 1:02.21


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2010)

Mats B

*3x3:	*39.24	43.59	39.63	42.26	34.11	= *40.38* Good 
*4x4:* 2:45.03 3:12.81 2:29.21 2:50.72 3:14.46 = *2:56.19* At least sub-3
*5x5:* 7:50.35 5:58.97 5:42.93 6:36.25 5:53.22 = *6:09.48* Avg PB
I've only had one single sub-6 before so this is very good (for me)
*2-4Rel:* 4:24.50 (OP)

Bld
*2x2BLD:	*64.60	35.01	37.92	= *35.01* So so
*3x3BLD:	*dnf (2:15) dnf (1:57) 2:40.64 = *2:40.64* Plain bad
*4x4BLD:	*dnf dnf	7:46.75 = *7:46.75* Sub-8 . Only one ok 
*5x5BLD:	*dnf (14:45)	dnf (24:10)	dnf (17:49) = *DNF*
Close and not too bad. 
First was a R' off and a 8-10 edges because of that. Real fast .
Second I flipped the wrong edge, so two flipped edges.
Third 3-cycle +-centers.
*Multi:	7/9 = 5* 58:11	
2 x 2 flipped edges off. Not too bad.

Done bld
*2x2:* 47.50	26.15	41.11	27.63	dnf = *38.75* avg PB
*MTS:* dnf	2:27.11 2:30.05	dnf (2 fl.edg) 2:41.51 =* DNF*
Too much parities and flips
*6x6:* 49:50 [memo 27:30] dns, dns, dns, dns = * DNF*  
*7x7:* dnf [1:30.44, memo 51:55] dns, dns, dns, dns = * DNF* 
not too bad, within reach


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Clock:* 14.35, 13.53, 16.19, 12.73, 14.29 = *14.06*
*Pyra:* DNF, 8.55, 7.65, 8.54, 10.92 = *9.34*


----------



## otsyke (Aug 27, 2010)

*2x2:* (9.49), 8.83, 5.55, 7.06, 6.73 = *7.54*  (probably new pb )
*3x3:* (20.59), 20.83, (24.86), 22.80, 22.66 = *22.10* 
*4x4:* 2:42.14, DNF, 3:00.21, 3:04:79, 3:37.74 = *3:14.24* (new single pb, first timed 4x4 avg in my life )


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 27, 2010)

*3x3* : (13.57), 12.20, (9.89), 11.99, 11.53 = 11.91

*2x2* : 3.57, (5.79), (2.59), 4.77, 4.29 = 4.21

*5x5* : 1:47.80, (1:57.98), 1:35.04, (1:33.67), 1:46.98 = 1:43.27

*3x3 OH* : 20.17, 21.05, 20.25, (22.51), (16.98) = 20.49

*3x3 BLD* : DNF *mad*

*4x4* : 53.80, (54.03), (45.47), 48.36, 52.34 = 51.50
:fp

*Megaminx* : 1:27.70, 1:21.07, (1:31.17), 1:25.06, (1:18.53) = 1:24.61
Locky :fp

*Square-1* : (32.01), (53.79), 38.59, 39.59, 44.83 = 41.01

*Clock* : (16.48), 16.53, 17.45, 17.51, (22.55) = 17.16

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:13.67
Double parity

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 4:14.96
Megapop on both 4x4 and 5x5 -.-

*3x3 MTS* : 1:01.97, (56.13), 1:00.32, (1:14.81), 59.11 = 1:00.47


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 27, 2010)

2x2: 3.23, 2.52, 2.64, 3.49, 3.41 = 3.09
3x3: 12.15, 11.54, 8.60, 10.74, 10.73 = 11.00
4x4: 47.75, 52.78, 50.56, 52.81, 51.63 = 51.66
5x5: 1:34.09, 1:32.32, 1:36.44, 1:27.88, 1:32.95 = 1:33.12
6x6: 3:00.30, 2:55.73, 2:57.91, 3:09.75, 2:53.11 = 2:57.98
7x7: 5:12.61, 5:07.90, 5:01.99, 5:13.41, 4:48.15 = 5:07.50
2x2 BLD: 10.61, 26.14, 8.32+ = 8.32
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:41.94), 1:50.87, 1:37.73 = 1:37.73
4x4 BLD: 13:45, DNS, DNS = 13:45
Multi BLD: 2/2 7:19
3x3 OH: 24.35, 20.18, 19.42, 21.09, 21.45 = 20.91
3x3 WF: 1:34.94, 1:44.01, 1:45.67, 1:41.41, 1:39.00 = 1:41.47
3x3 MTS: 1:00.01, 1:21.93, 1:14.62, 1:10.55, 1:10.72 = 1:11.96
2-4 relay: 1:06.80
2-5 relay: 2:41.11
Magic: 1.50, 1.41, 1.41, 1.35, 1.52 = 1.44
Master Magic: 4.01, 3.92, 4.22, 3.86, 3.65 = 3.93
Clock: 11.06, 10.65, 12.03, 12.05, 10.33 = 11.25
Megaminx: 57.72, 55.20, 56.36, 1:04.11, 1:03.83 = 59.30
Pyraminx: 6.50, 5.78, 4.99, 5.30, 5.46 = 5.51
Square-1: 19.35, 18.27, 18.94, 14.42, 28.32 = 18.85


----------



## JackJ (Aug 27, 2010)

2x2: 5.22, 4.90, 7.31, 4.28, 4.58 = 4.90
3x3: 20.88, 16.41, 19.77, 25.22, 16.56 = 19.07 (25 was a pop)
Pyraminx: 8.40, 13.56, 10.47, 9.28, 20.44 = 11.10


----------



## Faz (Aug 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 3.56, 3.53, 2.38, 2.63, 2.61 = 2.92 Bad cases on the first 2 solves.
> ...



Wow that's good. I don't usually try and make faces with an adjacent swap, I always inspect for layers, or layers with a diagonal swap. I must've just seen it and not even tried to predict the adj-EG case, as there was a 1/42 chance that I would know it


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 28, 2010)

*2x2:* 9.48, 10.52, 8.62, 18.31, 12.03 = *10.68*
*3x3:* 20.48, 22.33, 22.40, 21.14, 24.09 = *21.96*

*Square-1:* 1:17.83, 1:44.83, 1:22.83, 1:00.37, 1:21.42 = *1:20.69 * NPB!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 28, 2010)

*3x3 OH:* (38.45), 47.65, (58.79), 52.16, 46.24 = 48.68
Such a great start. Such a poor finish.

*3x3 FMC:* 27
Solution: U2 R2 B F R' U L' B R B2 U' R' B' R U R U2 R2 B' U2 B R' B' R U2 R' B2
Scramble: U B F' R B2 R F' R2 F L U R B2 D2 B U2


Spoiler



Premoves: R B
2x2x2: U2 R2 B F L'
2x2x1: [L] R' U [L']
1x2x3: B R B2
2x2x3 + EO: U' R' B' R
Leave 3 corners: U R U2
Undo premoves: R . B
Insert at dot: [R] B' U2 B R' B' R U2 R' *
blah. Was stuck on how to continue after the 2x2x2 and 2x2x1 (which I was convinced was a good way to continue) for about 20 minutes. Didn't have time to find a better insertion. Seems I'm not even satisfied with a pb. *


*

PyraMinx: 17.17, 19.97, (14.85), 19.44, (20.06) = 18.86
My Pyra times have been getting worse recently.*


----------



## mande (Aug 28, 2010)

3x3: 18.34, (17.70), 18.87, 20.16, (22.58) = 19.12
Comment: Not too good.

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:33.02), DNF(2:27.87), DNF(2:00.63) = DNF
Comment: Very bad. The first two were off by a 3 cycle of edges each. I forgot the memo on the third one in between the solve.


----------



## Isbit (Aug 28, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.71, *8.88*, *6.21*, 8.05, 7.84 = *7.53*
*3x3:* 23.21, 22.43, *24.52*, 23.93, *20.41* = *23.19*
well, this was a disappointment.
*2x2 BLD: 33.32*, 41.03, 44.56 = *33.32*
*4x4 BLD:*DNF [4:57, 4:30, a lot], DNF [12:02, 4:22, loads of edges, 6 corners + r2 off]
no 1: Did an alg wrong, tried to reverse it and... well, crap.
*Multi: 5/10 60:00*
10 cubes are still too tough for me. It got a little bit late since I was doing schoolwork, but I had decided I was going for the multi, and so I did. Mostly wrong because I keep mixing up the last cubes all the time. flipped edge on cube one, three-cykle corners on cube five, performed edgememo for the ninth cube on my eighth cube, mixed the corners of the last two cubes together. 
Still one and a half week until Swedish open... practise, practise, practise.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2010)

*MultiBLD: 10/11 51:33 [33:38]* Details on BLD Failures thread page 151.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 28, 2010)

Again a 16-move FMC-scramble?? 
This is my only response: 
(which does forget me my previous week solve)

fmc: U B2 R U B L2 R B' F D2 B F' R' D2 R D' F' R' F R' D L U R2 (*24*)

explanation: 
NISS-solve:
normal scramble:
pre-move: L U' R2
2x2x3: U B2 R U B L2 (6+3) (NB second move was an inserted one)
switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves [L2 B' U' R' B2 U']
Pseudo F2L: R2 U L' D' R F' R F D (9 + 6)
all but 3 edges: R' D2 R2 (12 + 6)
edges: R' F B' D2 F' B R' (18 + 6)
premove correction: L2 B' U' R' B2 U' (24)
invert the whole thing.
;-)
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Again a 16-move FMC-scramble??



Because I have access to a fast computer, I always make it a point to generate optimal scrambles. It's funny how often the ones for FMC wind up being the short ones.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 28, 2010)

2x2 - 9.66, 4.67, 7.86, 5.78, 8.4 = 7.27
3x3 - 18.88, 19.57, 19.27, 20.02, 18.52 = 19.25
4x4 - 1:38.75, 1:40.31, 1:35.83, 1:53.63, 1:34.60 = 1:40.62

I'm currently learning CLL for the 2x2, I've got 19 down atm, and I didn't encounter any of them in those solves, hehe.

No matter how much I practice 4x4 I don't get any faster = \


----------



## undick (Aug 29, 2010)

*3x3* = 17.87, 18.87, 19.26, 19.66, 17.93 = 18,69
*3x3 One Handed* = 29.48, 27.34, 30.30, 28.94, 34.52 = 29,57
*3x3 Blindfolded* = 5:19,34 DNF DNF = 5:19,34
*3x3 Fewest Moves* = 

Solution : D2 F U F' D2 F U' F' L D2 L D2 L' D2 L' D2 L' B' U B2 D' B R' U' L2 B' F2 U F L (30 moves)

For inverse Scramble

2x2x3 : L' F' U' F2 B L2 U R B' D B2 U' B (13/13)
Leave 3 Corner : L D2 L D2 L D2 L' D2 L' (9/22)
Corner 3-Cycle : F U F' D2 F U' F' D2 (8/30)

No cancel move. Ooooh.


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Aug 29, 2010)

*2x2*:5.00,3.91,2.96,4.02,3.27 = *3.73*
*3x3*:14.86,12.19,12.58,11.50,11.80 = *12.19*
*4x4*:57.58,54.31,51.61,55.63,57.96 = *55.84*
*5x5*:1:44.97,1:42.46,1:45.96,1:36.53,1:46.71 = *1:44.46*
*7x7*:5:42.09,5:43.18,5:17.08,5:29.18,5:25.55 = *5:32.27*
*22BLD*:20.46,DNF,DNF = *20.46*
*OH*:25.81,20.15,19.71,25.66,14.78 = *21.84*
*234Relay*: *1:13.47*
*2345Relay*: *3:06.71*
*Magic*:0.96,0.96,0.96,3.88,0.96 = *0.96*
*Mastermagic*:
*Clock*: DNF,32.63,26.61,33.72,27.33 = *31.23*
*Megaminx*:2:13.75,1:50.80,1:56.15,1:44.96,1:52.63 = *1:53.19*
*Pyraminx*:7.30,7.16,6.97,7.52,8.22 = *7.33*
*SQ1*:37.68,1:48.84,46.33,53.05,38.88 = *46.09*


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 29, 2010)

*Cubenovice*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* = 44



Spoiler



Scramble U B F' R B2 R F' R2 F L U R B2 D2 B U2

L2 D' F' B' D2 L U L' B2 L 2x2x3 block 10/10
U2 B U B' U R' U' F' U' F EO 10/20
U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U *R* 3rd and 4th pair 8/28
*R* U R' U R U2 R' Sune 7/35
U2 x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 A-perm 10/45

Still figuring out commutators so no nice insertion for the 3 corners for me :-(
I did find a place to insert the A-perm but it only changed an R' into an R...

So my final solution is:
L2 D' F' B' D2 L U L' B2 L U2 B U B' U R' U' F' U' F U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U *R2* U R' U R U2 R' U2 x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 = 44 moves


----------



## PeterV (Aug 29, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (6.90), (9.80), 7.68, 7.93, 8.38 = *8.00 avg.*

3x3x3: 24.34, (23.59), 26.66, 26.58, (26.69) = *25.86 avg.*


----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 29, 2010)

2x2 - 8.43



Spoiler



1.	8.72	F' R F2 U2 R' F U R' F
2.	(10.15) F2 U F' U F2 U' F2 U R'
3.	(7.10) F2 U2 F R F R U' F2 R U'
4.	9.04	R U' R' U R' F U2 R U
5.	7.53	R F' U' R F R' F U2 F'

Terrible.


3x3 - 16.01


Spoiler



1.	(14.12) R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 R D2 B L B' F' U' F L F D U
2.	14.53	B2 R2 U F' L F2 U L' B2 R B' R2 B' U B' D B2
3.	17.04	D F' D' B U' L R' B2 L' U' F D2 B2 D B2 L' U R'
4.	16.45	D2 B' D2 B2 F D2 U2 L' B F' L' R2 D L' B D U' R'
5.	(18.34) R' F' D U' L2 B F' L2 R' B D2 L' R U L' R2 D B F' D2 U L2 R' B F

Average.




4x4 - 2:07.24


Spoiler



1.	2:10.67	Rw F Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 Uw' B' R' B F D2 L' Rw' R2 D2 L U Fw' Uw L B' L U Rw2 D' L Fw2 L' Rw B' D2 R' U' Fw' Rw F U' B U'
2.	(2:20.56)	L B R2 B2 Uw R2 B Uw L' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw F L2 U2 R' U' Rw' Fw' D2 Fw' Rw2 Uw R B2 Uw' L R U2 F2 L' D B2 Fw' Uw2 R' Fw' F2 L2
3.	(1:36.24)	D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' D2 U' Fw' Rw' R2 F Uw' Rw D' Rw' D' Fw L2 F R2 U2 Rw Fw' U' R2 F U' R Uw' F2 L' Rw' F Rw B L' Uw B' R' D'
4.	2:09.86	L Fw2 L U Fw' D Fw U' R' U2 L' R2 Fw' R2 F R Uw' F R2 D2 U2 R' Uw B' Fw2 F L' R D' F Rw' R F2 Rw2 F2 R B2 Rw2 U2 L'
5.	2:01.18	B Fw' U B L F2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 D Fw' Uw Fw' Uw B' L Uw Rw2 U2 Fw2 R' Fw F2 Rw' R2 U2 Rw2 Fw' F2 R Fw Rw' B Uw U2 B2 Fw2 L' B

Bleh.


3x3 OH - 56.40


Spoiler



1.	(37.90)	B2 D2 R2 B F2 L' D' R B2 R D2 F2 L' F' D' F
2.	57.95	F' U' L' D' F2 U2 B2 D F U' B' R' B' R D F' D' L'
3.	50.86	L R U B F U' B U2 R2 D' L2 U' F' D2 F' L2 U
4.	(1:03.66)	D2 L' F D B U R' D2 R' F' R D2 L' D2 R2 F U2 R2 U2
5.	1:00.40	F L D2 F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D B U2 L' U2 R' D R U

O.K.


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Aug 29, 2010)

Don't laugh, these are personal bests:

*3x3x3:* (1:28.40), 1:43.80, (2:09.51), 1:49.50, 1:34.16 => *1:42.49*

I know I can't compete yet, but it was fun trying 

-Joe


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 30, 2010)

Square-1: 15.34, 18.74, 17.26, 15.76, 19.48 = 17.25
Amazing week for me, especially since I hardly cubed the whole summer. No parity though
2x2: 6.03, 2.98, 3.65, 4.55, 3.88 = 4.03
2x2 BLD: 1:36.14, DNF, DNF = 1:36.14
3x3: 11.15, 17.43, 13.77, 15.57, 15.63 = 14.99
First solve was amazing
OH: 29.64, 26.83, 25.16, 36.31, 33.07 = 29.85
Fail ending
Pyraminx: 9.01, 6.40, 6.98, 5.37, 7.02 = 6.80
Nice
4x4: 1:07.31, 1:07.73, 1:16.25[OP], 1:04.99, 1:20.67[OP] = 1:10.43
Fail @ parity
Clock: 36.22, 27.61, 37.87, 33.85, 29.19 = 33.09
Magic: 1.11, 1.05, 1.04, 1.10, 1.10, = 1.08
5x5: 1:59.08, 2:07.29, 2:33.90, 2:16.47, 2:10.71 = 2:11.49
234: 1:37.81
2345: 3:41.12


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Aug 30, 2010)

zaub3rfr4g

*FMC*
28, first sub 30 ever, i'm so happy 

L2 D' F' B' D2 L U L' B2 L F . F'
B' R B R2 U R U' R

insert at the . D R U2 R' D' R U2 R2 to cancel 2 moves

*4x4x4* avg 1:06.12
1:04.50, 1:04.64, 1:09.22, 1:01.22, 1:19.22

*3x3x3* avg 13.69
14.01, 13.20, 13.87, 11.60, 15.66

*2x2x2* avg 4.73
4.43, 4.80, 4.85, 4.79, 4.61

*3x3x3BLD*
*55.50*, DNF, 1:09.92


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 30, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> Don't laugh, these are personal bests



These were my times 3 months ago, if you practice you'll get way better!


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Aug 30, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> These were my times 3 months ago, if you practice you'll get way better!


Thanks for the encouragement! I'm actually very pleased with my progress so far. It's just humbling to be posting in the same thread with 10 and 15 second solves.

-Joe


----------



## janelle (Aug 30, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(7.88), 7.33, (6.66), 7.30, 7.35
Average of 5: *7.33*
Pretty consistent. 

*3x3x3*
(18.52), 20.48, (22.42), 19.54, 22.24
Average of 5: *20.75*
Not bad.

*3x3x3 OH*
42.83, 40.14, (48.86), 43.34, (38.82)
Average of 5: *42.10*
Awesome 

*Magic*
1.59, 1.55, 1.54, (1.72), (1.52)
Average of 5: *1.56*
Decent


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 30, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> Don't laugh, these are personal bests:
> 
> *3x3x3:* (1:28.40), 1:43.80, (2:09.51), 1:49.50, 1:34.16 => *1:42.49*
> 
> ...



These competitions are all about fun and giving you a reason to try new events (or that's how I view it). If it were really about just proving who's the fastest at everything the other Simon would be the only one competing.

At your times you'll make improvements quickly, so keep at it!


----------



## Carson (Aug 30, 2010)

*3x3 Average: 25.98*
28.78 22.90 32.80 22.26 26.26 25.98

*4x4 Average: 2:19.08*
2:17.69 2:19.91 2:37.81 2:19.65 2:06.36
Comment: The last solve would have been my new PB and my first ever sub 2:00 minute solve, but I ended up with double parity and and E Perm. I'm guessing my last layer was about :20.


----------



## ryo (Aug 30, 2010)

*2x2x2*
10.54, 9.17, (8.11), 11.89, (22.66)= *10.53*

*3x3x3*
(17.29), 17.83, (20.65), 19.13, 17.84 = *18.27*

*4x4x4*
(2:06.92), 1:49.60, (1:24.36), 1:30.81, 1:38.21 = *1:39.54*

*2x2x2 Blind* :
DNF, DNF, *1:06.50*

*3x3x3 Blind* :
*3:46.86*, DNF, DNF
*
3x3x3 OH *:
36.62, (43.78), 37.98, 43.10, (27.96) = *39.23*

*2-3-4 relay*
*2:17.18*

*Pyraminx*
(16.40), (10.54), 11.66, 15.85, 12.83 = *13.45*

*3x3x3 FM*
B2 L2 F' B' L (bloc 2x2x2) 5
D' R' U' R D2 B D' B R B R' (F2L - 1) 11
y U2 R' F R U' R' F' (F2L+OLL) 7
R2 x' U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F' (PLL) 10

*33 HTM*

Long time without training...


----------



## @uguste (Aug 30, 2010)

2x2x2 : 6.11, 6.25, (3.94), 6.79, (6.92) = *6.38* 
3x3x3 : 15.11, (15.06), 16.97, 17.70, (19.16) = *16.59*
4x4x4 : 1:41.29, 1:19.72, (DNF), (1:16.86), 1:19.45 = *1:26.82* Too many pops... 
5x5x5 : 2:27.54, 2:48.91, (2:26.75), (2:53.34), 2:29.07 = *2:35.17* Excellent for me 
234 : *1:53.19*
2345 : *5.12.47* fail
3x3x3 MTS : 1:14.89, 1:23.04, (1:09.71), 1:41.64, (DNF) = *1:26.52* 
3x3x3 OH : 35.83, 36.90, (32.36), (48.73), 47.66 = *40.13* :fp
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 1:15.58+ = *1:15.58*
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 
multi : *0/2* in 12:56.32 
pyraminx : 8.11, 11.40, (8.24), 12.58, (35.49) = *17.36* lol 
square-1 : 28.70, 51.55, (25.02), (DNF), 57.08 = *45.78* fail :fp
megaminx :3:12.73, 3:15.86, 3:05.08, (2:34.23), (3:43.11) = *3:11.22*
magic : 1.48, (DNF), 1.31, 1.44, (1.17) = *1.41*
master magic : (5.15), 6.93, 5.99, 5.48, (8,63) = *6.13*

FMC : *37 HTM*


Spoiler



scramble : U B F' R B2 R F' R2 F L U R B2 D2 B U2
solution : L2 F' B' D2 L B' U F R2 F' R F D' F' U' F D F' B2 U' B U' B' U' B2 U B2 R B R' L U F U' F' L' R

explanation : 
(premove R)
2x2x2 : L2 F' B' D2 L
2x2x3 : B' U F R2 F' R
F2L-1 : U'* B2 U' B U' B' U' (B)
3 corners : (B) U B2 R B R' L U F U' F' L'
premove : R

insert at * : U' F D' F' U F D F', cancel 2 moves


----------



## okayama (Aug 30, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (15.09), 8.86, 8.75, (8.61), 8.64 = 8.75

*3x3x3*: 22.01, 21.21, 22.24, 27.56, 20.14 = 21.82
2nd: OLL skip, 4th: OLL skip (bad time, though), 5th: PLL skip.
Petrus method.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:03.24, DNS, DNS = 1:03.24

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 4:56.17, DNS, DNS = 4:56.17

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [23:18.70], DNF [21:02.37], DNS = DNF
1st: Off by 2 centers and 3 corners
2nd: Failed to undo a setup move

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [39:28.90], 42:31.44, DNS = 42:31.44
1st: Aghhhhh! Very nice scramble, but couldn't solve! why why why....
2nd: Yes! PB!

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4, 40:00.00
2nd: memorizing miss. I tried to find which pieces are unsolved, but ran out of time.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 31 HTM
Couldn't get Sub-30 again. Bad.
Congrats Guus on a nice 24-move solution!


Spoiler



Scramble: U B F' R B2 R F' R2 F L U R B2 D2 B U2
Solution: F U' R2 U' R U' B' D' B U B' D R2 B R U F D R D' R U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' B2 U' L' D2

For inverse scramble

Pre-scramble: U F'

2x2x2 block: D2 L U B2
F2L minus 1 slot: F U2 R2 U F2 U2 F'
More pairs: F R' D R' D' F'
All but 3 corners: U' R' B' R2 * B R' U R2
Correction: U F'

Insert at *: D' B U' B' D B U B'

Nice start, but not a good continuation.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 30, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 6:07.93 5:56.05
comment: I wanted to wait until week #37 to do the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 cube, after my 6x6 and 7x7BLD practice, but I was too excited to see if the practice I've done already was having any effect. Apparently it is! After memorizing a 7x7x7 a couple times, and a couple 6x6's, memo'ing the 4x4x4 feels really short! I can't wait to see what happens in week #37 when I attempt a 5x5x5 again! Mike, you may have converted me to a big cube BLD'er! Even if it's just for the "swinging a weighted bat" effect on my 4x4 and 5x5!

Everything below done BLD

*6x6x6:* DNF DNF 42:44.01 DNS DNS
comment: Yay! Over three times faster than my first, and only other, successful solve!
*7x7x7:* DNF 1:29:48.68 DNS DNS DNS
comment: Made a HUGE error during execution on the second oblique orbit. I realized as I came to the end of the last oblique orbit that I was about to execute a commutator completely incorrectly. I then panicked, because I realized that I had the *exact* same type of cycle in the first oblique orbit. I was literally on the last commutator to complete all centers, but I had to backtrack through the last oblique orbit entirely, then one cycle in the first oblique orbit. I fixed the error, and redid the cycles to the end. I was super excited to open my eyes to a solved cube! I might have saved 10-15 minutes without this execution error, but I'm just happy to be almost twice as fast as my first, and only other, successful solve!

I'm only practicing BIG cubes BLD at the advice of Mike, as he said it will likely improve my 5x5x5BLD accuracy. I'm excited to be a lot faster on each cube, but it's not really a goal of mine right now to improve my BIG cube BLD times. I really want to get my 5x5x5 sub-10 is why I am doing this. Still though, it is quite an intense high of an experience to open your eyes to a solved 7x7x7 cube after not seeing any turns you've been doing for well over an hour 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> -----------------
> Everything below done BLD
> 
> ...



Wow!!! Go Chris! Some nice results. Especially that nice, fast 6x6x6 solve. I'm looking forward to seeing how it impacts your 5x5x5 solves - I hope you really see some positive results.


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 30, 2010)

3BLD: 1:09.02, 1:10.72, DNF =1:09.72 
 bad, I have to do better 
4BLD:
multiBLD:


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 30, 2010)

15 PBs 

*2x2x2:* (11.01), 9.11, 7.90, (7.44), 10.67 = *9.23*
_Goal: Sub-10_ – the average of 100 paid off
*3x3x3:* 24.96, (24.02), (27.31), 25.78, 26.48 = *25.74*
_Sub-30_ – PB av  part of an av of 100: 27.41
*4x4x4:* 2:19.05, (2:24.20), 2:18.27, (2:11.99), 2:23.23 = *2:20.19*
_Sub-2:15_ – PB s. by 0.06 seconds 
*5x5x5:* (2:39.33), 2:46.73, 2:55.95, 2:52.73, (3:13.45) = *2:51.80*
_Sub-3_ – Started great, then faded.
*6x6x6:* 5:04.74, 5:20.61, 4:31.18, (4:13.74), (5:22.18) = *4:58.84*
_Sub-5:15_ – PB s/av ... inconsistent
*7x7x7:* 7:57.73, (8:02.85), 7:25.66, 7:11.05, (6:54.78) = *7:31.48*
_Sub-7:45_ – PB s/av ... inconsistent
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:20.68, 1:14.14, 50.01 = *50.01*
_Sub-1:15_ – PB every solve 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (6:02.90), DNF (6:33.85), DNF (6:39.59) = *DNF*
_Sub-6_ – fail...:fp 1st: 3-cycle, 2nd: complete disaster, 3rd: 3-cycle
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* *0/2 19:19.31*
_2/2 Sub-20_ – Both were really close. I tried to go too fast to fit under 20 min.
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:12.04, 1:13.71, (1:24.24), (1:08.81), 1:21.38 = *1:15.71*
_Sub-1:20_ – done with left
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:06.26*
_Sub-3_ – Still PB
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:20.95*
_Sub-6:15_ - ok
*Megaminx:* (3:50.64), 3:34.87, (3:30.42), 3:34.29, 3:38.11 = *3:35.76*
_Sub-3:30_ – typical
*Pyraminx:* 10.93, 8.09, 11.84, (6.59), (12.99) = *10.29*
_Sub-10_ – I love pyraminx now 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 42*
_Sub-45_ – Completely new method, took me the full hour for once. PB  Anybody have any advice for where I could have improved in FMC?


Spoiler



2x2x2: L2 F’ B’ D2 (L) 4
2x2x3: (L’) R’ B’ L D L U’ L’ D’ 8/12
F2Ls: U2 R’ U R2 B’ R2 (B) 6/18
LL edges: (B’) (R’) B R B U’ B’ U * (R’) 6/24
Corners1 (insert at *): (U) L U’ R U L’ U’ (R’) 6/30
Corners2 (at the end): R’ B2 L’ B’ L F’ L’ B L F B2 R 12/42
Final Solution: L2 F’ B’ D2 R’ B’ L D L U’ L’ D’ U2 R’ U R2 B’ R B R B U’ B’ U2 L U’ R U L’ U’ R B2 L’ B’ L F’ L’ B L F B2 R


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Aug 30, 2010)

3x3x3: (21.07), 24.47, (26.13), 25.89, 23.11 = 24.49 

Done in ZZ! 

3x3x3 OH: 44.30, (48.70), 46.98, 47.92, (28.22) = 46.40


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Magic:* 1.77, 3.65, 1.94, 1.71, 1.90 = *1.87*

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 39.80, 28.27, 35.18 = *28.27*
Comment: Not very good.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:52.86, 1:59.21, 1:49.00 = *1:49.00*
Comment: The first two were pretty bad, with big memory recall issues. The third was actually a pretty good result, considering it was a terrible scramble for me.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 33.93, 24.16, 43.40, 35.13, 35.18 = *34.75*
Comment: Okay, I guess.
*3x3x3:* 1:57.22, 2:16.77, 1:48.38, 2:09.66, 2:08.13 = *2:05.00*
Comment: Pretty slow, but I'm happy with the accuracy.
*Master Magic:* 4.06, 4.27, 4.02, 4.03, 4.19 = *4.09*
Comment: Pretty consistent, anyway.
*Clock:* 3:11.71 [0:41], DNF [4:33.03, 0:31], 2:57.68 [0:31], 3:00.90 [0:39], DNF [2:28.96, 0:31] = *DNF*
Comment: First DNF was pretty scrambled - I got confused in the middle. Second DNF was off by one edge at 10:00.
*Pyraminx:* 1:13.19, 1:20.28 [1:18.28 + 2], 1:17.31, DNF [1:22.65], DNF [1:25.96] = *DNF*
Comment: Second one had a tip twisted; fourth one off by 2 edges, and fifth one off by 5 edges (not sure what happened).
*Square-1:* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Comment: I figured I'd try them all and see if I got cases I knew. How very unlucky - five different shapes, and they were all ones I didn't know.  At this point, I know 22 of the 90 cases, so I figure this was at least a little unlucky. After this, I did two more with qqTimer scrambles, and the second one was a case I knew - I got a successful 9:33.56. (Scramble: (3,-1) / (-3,-5) / (3,3) / (-5,3) / (5,0) / (-2,5) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (3,4) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (2,6) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (2,6) /) Since this is the first time I just generated scrambles and legitimately tried them without knowing what cube shape they were, I guess this is my first "legitimate" square-1 BLD solve. So I sub-10'ed the first one - not bad, I guess. I'm trying to learn 5 cases a day, so next week I should be up to 57 of the 90 cases, well more than half - maybe I can get some successful ones next week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 31, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> -----------------
> *6x6x6:* DNF DNF 42:44.01 DNS DNS
> comment: Yay! Over three times faster than my first, and only other, successful solve!



What!! You mean to say that I did not win 6x6BLD this week???? Nice solve Chris!

This must be the first time ever in the weeklies that two persons solved a 6x6BLD.
At least with none of them being Mike! (I know he's busy with SQ1BLD )


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 31, 2010)

2x2: 6.81, 5.95, 20.02, 4.18, 8.77 = 7.18
3x3: 15.18, 16.15, 16.55, 18.55, 17.52 = 16.74
4x4: 1:15.09, 1:52.63, 1:10.18, 1:24.59, 2:34.02 = 1:30.77
5x5: 2:14.97, 2:22.72, 2:09.98, 2:16.77, 2:15.20 = 2:15.65

lolololol.


----------



## Stini (Sep 1, 2010)

*FMC: 28 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: U2 R2 F B L' U2 R B' U2 R2 U' R U R B' R D' R D B F' R2 F R F' R F B2

Pre-move: B2

2x2x2: U2 R2 F B L'
2x2x3: U2 R B'
F2L-1: U2 R2 U' R U
F2L-2+EO: R B' R D' R D B
LL: F' R2 F R F' R F


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 1, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.96, (6.16), (9.55), 6.66, 7.66 = 7.10
*3x3x3:* 17.81, 12.77, (12.06), 14.07, (21.20) = 14.88 turned out better then I thought, for the 12.06 I just had to flip 2 corners with mono-flip.
*4x4x4:* 1:31.04, (1:28.90), 1:32.01, 1:39.59, (1:50.85) = 1:34.21
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:43.04 the 4x4 was such a b***h
*3x3x3 OH:* 32.94, 24.91, (22.81), (33.66), 26.67 = 28.18 stupid counting 32
*Pyraminx:* (19.28), 12.07, 14.68, (8.74), 14.99 = 13.91 slightly more fail then usual
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 40.69, 34.39 = 34.39
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF wtf?!?!
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 12:23.31 = 12:23.31 really bad memo, but I got it so I'm happy
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 5/6 (44:22) = 4 points


----------



## Lumej (Sep 1, 2010)

3x3: 23.79, (21.99), 26.44, (28.23), 24.72 = 24.98
magic: (1.85), 2.57, (DNF), 2.33, 2.15 = 2.35
4x4: 1:50.69, (2:12.24), (1:41.87), 1:49.37, 1:55.08 = 1:51.71
2x2: 11.21, 16.38, 07.98, 13.25, 08.66 = 11.04


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 1, 2010)

*2x2: 4.25*
4.62, 2.68, 3.59, 4.74, 4.54

*3x3: 14.23*
13.74, 14.23, 11.26, 14.72, 16.39

*4x4: 1:00.83*
57.58, 59.39, 1:16.92, 1:00.45, 1:02.63

*5x5: 2:26.56*
2:37.75, 2:12.08, 2:25.16, DNF, 2:16.78

*6x6: 4:41.59*
4:34.98, 4:39.46, 4:37.43, DNF(4:43.90), 4:47.90

*7x7: 7:29.18*
7:25.54, 7:13.97, 8:29.84, 7:09.75, 7:48.02

*2x2 BLD: DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF

*3x3 BLD: 4:01.40*
DNF(4:06.08), 4:01.40, DNF(42.74)

*3x3 OH: 32.88*
31.73, 37.93, 29.51, 34.24, 32.69

*3x3 FMC: 44 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: L2 F' B' D2 L B' U F R F' R2 U R x' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U' L' U2 L U L' U' L2 y' R U R' U' F' Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B 

2x2: L2 F' B' D2 L (5/5)
F2L 2: B' U F R F' R2 U R (8/13)
F2L 3: x' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R (8/21)
F2L 4: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L2 (8/29)
OLL: y' R U R' U' F' (5/34) 
PLL: Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B (10/44)

 I suck at FMC. 


 
*2-3-4 Relay: 1:37.64*

*2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:03.35*

*Magic: 1.58*
1.40, 1.47, 1.80, 2.08, 1.47

*Master Magic: 5.45*
6.44, 4.80, 5.58, 5.16, 5.61

*Clock: 19.17*
19.50, 20.87, 19.66, 18.35, 17.84

*Megaminx: 2:55.34*
2:57.64, 3:06.34, 2:58.19, 2:28.36, 2:49.90

*Pyraminx: 6.34*
5.88, 5.16, 6.43, 6.96, 6.71

*Square-1: 42.33*
48.90, 51.91, 36.92, 31.61, 41.18


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.43 6.10 (4.17) (7.80) 5.53 => 5.35

Comment: EG on 1st and 3rd solves.

*3x3:* 16.39 (17.60) 16.78 (13.76) 16.11 => 16.43

*4x4:* (1:20.60) 1:13.05 1:16.41 (1:10.46) 1:16.61 => 1:15.36

*5x5:* 2:58.29 2:49.75 2:51.00 (3:03.13) (2:48.27) => 2:53.01

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 21.76 DNF => 21.76

*3x3 OH:* (35.29) (43.25) 37.41 39.16 41.34 => 39.30

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:45.02

Comment: N-perms on both the 3x3 and the 4x4 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:31.64

*Magic:* 1.16 (1.05) (2.12) 1.41 1.27 => 1.28

*Master Magic:* 3.10 (3.04) (DNF) 3.06 3.11 => 3.09

*Clock:* (12.72) 13.88 13.58 (14.82) 13.75 => 13.74

Comment: Wow, definitely a PB! 

*Pyraminx:* 10.22 13.59 12.29 (6.41) (14.22) => 12.03


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 1, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hardwick
> ...



Thanks Mats,

I didn't realize how close our 6x6x6 solves were, and 7x7x7 solve! Nice solves to you as well! I never thought I would get into the 6x6 and 7x7, but practicing them seems to be helping with my 4x4x4. I hope it will also help with my 5x5x5. I'm going to practice only 6x6 and 7x7 next week, and then do my usual BLD practice in week #37. Hopefully it will help improve my 5x5x5, which is my goal! Mats, do you feel that practicing 6x6 and 7x7 BLD is helping for the smaller cubes for you?

And yes, Mike's SQ1 BLD is pretty epic in my opinion! Unless someone else learns his method for it, I think no one will be able to even come close to his times!

Chris


----------



## blizzardmb (Sep 1, 2010)

*2x2 : 7.08* 6.27, 7.58, 7.21, 6.97, 7.05
*3x3 : 22.35* 21.86, 22.77, 22.41, 19.68, 25.90
*4x4 : 1:30.50* 1:27.33, 1:40.80, 1:26.38, 1:30.97, 1:33.21
*square-1 : 38.30* 36.56, 42.22, 36.11, 31.83, 47.05
*2-4 relay : 1:59.97*
*2-5 relay : 5:05.43*


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Sep 1, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.08 , (9.93) , 8.03 , 7.83 , (6.69) = 7.98
3x3x3: (17.16) , 16.06 , 16.96 , (14.97) , 17.03 = 16.68 
4x4x4: 1:06.44 , 1:00.96 , (1:09.06) , 1:07.56 , (55.71) =
5x5x5:	2:26.03 , 2:18.97 , 2:16.77 , (2:36.84) , (2:03.50) =
6x6x6: 4:19.05 , (4:18.96) , 4:38.30 , (4:53.84) , 4:43.77 = 
7x7x7: (7:43.25) , (8:02.93) , 7:47.80 , 7:45.25 , 7:43.72 = 7:45.
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 59.53 , DNF = 59.53 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , 3:42.02 ; DNF = 3:42.02 
3x3x3 One Handed: 47.25 , (1:14.05) , 48.80 , (37.50) , 57.13 =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:25.46 , (1:21.83) , 1:37.15 , 2:17.22 , (DNF) =
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 48 Moves 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:40.22 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:55.69 
Magic: 1.61 , (1.47) , (3.11) , 1.75 , 2.30 = 1.89 
Clock : (22.44) , 25.52 , 25.33 , 28.84 , (DNS) =
MegaMinx : 5:19.58 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF 
PyraMinx: 28.05 , 18.08 , (11.44) , (30.55) , 25.21 =



bloc 222 : L2 F2 R2 F L [5]	[5]
fin croix : U2 B' R B2 [4]	[9]
2eme paire : R U2 R' U B U B' [7]	[16]
3eme paire R U2 R' U L U L' [7]	[23]
4eme paire : U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' [8]	[31]
OLL :  R U R' U' R' F R F [8]	[39]
PLL : [U'] U' S' U2 S U' R2 [8]	[47]
Placement : U [1]	[48]


----------



## lilkdub503 (Sep 1, 2010)

*4x4:* 1:36.33[P], 1:38.33, (1:55.06[DP]), (1:33.84[P]), 1:50.58[OP] = 1:41.75 Comment: Where did that come from?
*Sq-1:* 1:15.38, (1:48.65), 1:22.11, 1:18.84, (1:10.94) = 1:18.78 Comment: Just starting, I'll get a lot faster.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2: 5.81
6.02, 6.15, 5.29, 5.87, 5.53
3x3: 19.55
19.93, 18.65, 20.06, 20.87, 18.65
4x4: 1:33.20
1:36.71, 1:24.75, 1:38.15, 1:18.29, 1:39.49
5x5: 2:11.79
2:10.35, 2:20.68, 2:15.92, 2:09.09, 1:59.80
7x7: 6:02.83
5:23.37(PB), 6:04.20, 6:03.45, 6:41.22, 6:00.85
2x2BLD: 34.60
34.60, DNF, DNF
3x3BLD: 1:57.91
DNF, 1:57.91, DNF
4x4BLD: 25:37.50
25:37.50(1st success ever), DNF, DNS
3x3OH: 54.45
41.95, 50.78, 1:05.17, 52.48, 1:00.08
3x3MTS: DNF
DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS

234 relay: 2:00.35
2345 relay: 4:34.30

mega: 3:15.60
3:03.74, 3:29.46, 3:11.83, 3:17.14, 3:17.82
SQ1: 30.41
38.35, 27.66, 28.07, 29.23, 33.92
Pyra: 9.18
9.27, 9.88, 11.18, 7.81, 8.29


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> 4x4BLD: 25:37.50
> 25:37.50(1st success ever), DNF, DNS



Congrats on your first ever 4x4 BLD solve! That's a very nice time for a first solve!

Chris


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Sep 2, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Hong_Zhang said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4BLD: 25:37.50
> ...


Thank you, Chris.
Maybe I can get a 20 or 21 today.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2: 4.61, 4.61, (4.39), (5.00), 4.51 = 4.58
3x3: 10.29, (9.86), (14.38), 12.73, 11.53 = 11.52
4x4: 56.48, 53.60, (56.75), 51.52, (47.04) = 53.87
5x5:
234: 1:10.58
2345:
OH: (19.02), 22.35, (26.94), 21.67, 21.32 = 21.78
2x2 BLD: 26.68+, 24.27+, DNF = 24.27
Sq1: 13.74, (16.44), 15.54, (8.27), 12.29 = 13.86


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 3, 2010)

*Results week 35*

We may this week congratulate rickcube to second place, that's a first 
And to Simon of course.

*2x2x2*(43)

 2.92 fazrulz
 3.09 SimonWestlund
 3.20 Yes, We Can!
 3.73 The Rubik Mai
 4.03 Neo63
 4.08 sz35
 4.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.25 rickcube
 4.58 MTGjumper
 4.73 zaub3rfr4g
 4.80 Kian
 4.90 JackJ
 5.35 Evan Liu
 5.50 Elliot
 5.56 JunwenYao
 5.69 Cride5
 5.81 Hong_Zhang
 6.24 Sir E Brum
 6.38 @uguste
 6.52 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.08 blizzardmb
 7.09 Zane_C
 7.18 ExoCorsair
 7.23 Chrish
 7.33 janelle
 7.53 Isbit
 7.54 otsyke
 7.74 yeee707
 7.98 pierrotlenageur
 8.00 PeterV
 8.73 MichaelP.
 8.75 okayama
 9.15 jamesdeanludlow
 9.23 Keroma12
 9.69 fatboyxpc
 9.73 MichaelErskine
 10.53 'rio
 10.68 TheCubeMaster5000
 11.04 Lumej
 15.29 da25centz
 34.75 Mike Hughey
 38.75 MatsBergsten
 DNF larf
*3x3x3 *(50)

 8.66 fazrulz
 11.00 SimonWestlund
 11.52 MTGjumper
 11.60 Yes, We Can!
 11.91 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.19 The Rubik Mai
 13.23 a small kitten
 13.69 zaub3rfr4g
 14.23 rickcube
 14.88 Zane_C
 14.99 Neo63
 15.46 Elliot
 15.66 MichaelP.
 16.16 robindeun
 16.43 Evan Liu
 16.59 @uguste
 16.68 pierrotlenageur
 16.74 ExoCorsair
 17.61 JunwenYao
 17.97 ZB_FTW!!!
 18.27 'rio
 18.69 undick
 18.98 yeee707
 19.07 JackJ
 19.12 mande
 19.24 Chrish
 19.55 Hong_Zhang
 20.75 janelle
 20.88 jamesdeanludlow
 21.49 Cride5
 21.82 okayama
 21.96 TheCubeMaster5000
 22.10 otsyke
 22.35 blizzardmb
 23.19 Isbit
 23.63 larf
 23.67 Sir E Brum
 24.18 fatboyxpc
 24.49 ArcticxWolf
 24.98 Lumej
 25.74 Keroma12
 25.86 PeterV
 25.98 Carson
 30.72 supercuber86
 38.17 MichaelErskine
 40.38 MatsBergsten
 45.66 da25centz
 49.18 BC1997
 1:42.49 ManSkirtBrew
 2:05.00 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(32)

 44.84 fazrulz
 49.52 Yes, We Can!
 51.50 Hyprul 9-ty2
 51.66 SimonWestlund
 53.87 MTGjumper
 55.84 The Rubik Mai
 1:00.82 rickcube
 1:04.99 pierrotlenageur
 1:06.12 zaub3rfr4g
 1:06.19 JunwenYao
 1:09.05 Kian
 1:10.43 Neo63
 1:14.37 jamesdeanludlow
 1:15.36 Evan Liu
 1:25.08 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:26.82 @uguste
 1:30.50 blizzardmb
 1:30.77 ExoCorsair
 1:31.22 larf
 1:33.20 Hong_Zhang
 1:34.21 Zane_C
 1:38.30 Chrish
 1:39.54 'rio
 1:39.59 yeee707
 1:41.75 lilkdub503
 1:51.71 Lumej
 2:09.26 MichaelP.
 2:15.26 MichaelErskine
 2:19.08 Carson
 2:20.18 Keroma12
 2:56.19 MatsBergsten
 3:14.25 otsyke
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:33.12 SimonWestlund
 1:43.27 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:44.46 The Rubik Mai
 2:11.49 Neo63
 2:11.79 Hong_Zhang
 2:15.65 ExoCorsair
 2:16.87 JunwenYao
 2:20.59 pierrotlenageur
 2:26.56 rickcube
 2:26.73 jamesdeanludlow
 2:35.17 @uguste
 2:51.80 Keroma12
 2:53.01 Evan Liu
 3:08.62 ZB_FTW!!!
 3:12.05 larf
 3:33.90 yeee707
 6:09.48 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:57.98 SimonWestlund
 4:31.37 jamesdeanludlow
 4:33.71 pierrotlenageur
 4:41.60 rickcube
 4:58.84 Keroma12
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 5:07.50 SimonWestlund
 5:32.27 The Rubik Mai
 6:02.83 Hong_Zhang
 7:29.18 rickcube
 7:31.48 Keroma12
 7:33.33 jamesdeanludlow
 7:45.59 pierrotlenageur
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 18.61 fazrulz
 19.62 a small kitten
 20.49 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.91 SimonWestlund
 21.78 MTGjumper
 21.84 The Rubik Mai
 22.42 Yes, We Can!
 22.90 Elliot
 26.35 Kian
 28.17 Zane_C
 29.57 undick
 29.85 Neo63
 31.07 ZB_FTW!!!
 32.19 robindeun
 32.89 rickcube
 34.01 JunwenYao
 39.04 aronpm
 39.23 'rio
 39.30 Evan Liu
 40.13 @uguste
 42.10 janelle
 45.23 yeee707
 46.40 ArcticxWolf
 48.68 eastamazonantidote
 50.84 jamesdeanludlow
 51.06 pierrotlenageur
 54.45 Hong_Zhang
 55.07 MichaelP.
 1:15.71 Keroma12
 DNF BC1997
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:41.47 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 8.32 SimonWestlund
 21.76 Evan Liu
 22.54 Yes, We Can!
 24.27 MTGjumper
 24.94 aronpm
 28.27 Mike Hughey
 33.32 Isbit
 34.39 Zane_C
 34.60 Hong_Zhang
 35.01 MatsBergsten
 50.01 Keroma12
 59.53 pierrotlenageur
 1:03.24 okayama
 1:06.50 'rio
 1:15.58 @uguste
 1:36.14 Neo63
 1:43.29 Cride5
 DNF rickcube
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 55.50 zaub3rfr4g
 1:08.16 Yes, We Can!
 1:09.02 x-colo-x
 1:09.97 aronpm
 1:37.73 SimonWestlund
 1:49.00 Mike Hughey
 1:57.91 Hong_Zhang
 2:40.64 MatsBergsten
 3:42.02 pierrotlenageur
 3:46.86 'rio
 4:01.40 rickcube
 4:56.17 okayama
 5:19.00 undick
 7:14.77 ZB_FTW!!!
12:54.13 Cride5
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF @uguste
 DNF mande
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:56.05 cmhardw
 7:46.75 MatsBergsten
12:23.31 Zane_C
13:45.00 SimonWestlund
25:37.50 Hong_Zhang
 DNF okayama
 DNF Isbit
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

42:31.44 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

10/11 (51:33)  kinch2002
7/9 (58:11)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (44:22)  Zane_C
2/2 ( 7:19)  SimonWestlund
3/4 (33:32)  Kian
6/10 (38:23)  aronpm
3/4 (40:00)  okayama
1/2 (20:00)  ZB_FTW!!!
5/10 ( 1:0  Isbit
0/2 (12:56)  @uguste
0/2 (19:19)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:00.47 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:11.96 SimonWestlund
 1:26.52 @uguste
 1:46.61 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Hong_Zhang
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:06.80 SimonWestlund
 1:10.58 MTGjumper
 1:13.47 The Rubik Mai
 1:13.67 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:37.64 rickcube
 1:37.81 Neo63
 1:40.22 pierrotlenageur
 1:45.02 Evan Liu
 1:53.19 @uguste
 1:55.22 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:59.97 blizzardmb
 2:00.35 Hong_Zhang
 2:17.18 'rio
 2:43.04 Zane_C
 3:06.26 Keroma12
 4:24.50 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:41.11 SimonWestlund
 3:06.71 The Rubik Mai
 3:41.12 Neo63
 3:55.69 pierrotlenageur
 4:03.35 rickcube
 4:14.96 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4:31.64 Evan Liu
 4:34.30 Hong_Zhang
 5:05.43 blizzardmb
 5:12.47 @uguste
 5:43.36 ZB_FTW!!!
 6:20.95 Keroma12
*Magic*(15)

 0.96 The Rubik Mai
 1.08 Neo63
 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.41 @uguste
 1.44 SimonWestlund
 1.56 janelle
 1.58 rickcube
 1.63 jamesdeanludlow
 1.79 fatboyxpc
 1.80 cubedude7
 1.86 supercuber86
 1.87 Mike Hughey
 1.89 pierrotlenageur
 1.90 Sir E Brum
 2.35 Lumej
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.70 jamesdeanludlow
 3.09 Evan Liu
 3.93 SimonWestlund
 4.09 Mike Hughey
 5.11 cubedude7
 5.45 rickcube
 5.87 @uguste
*Clock*(15)

 7.89 larf
 11.25 SimonWestlund
 12.14 aronpm
 13.74 Evan Liu
 14.06 Inf3rn0
 15.35 ZB_FTW!!!
 15.74 jamesdeanludlow
 17.16 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.17 rickcube
 21.72 robindeun
 23.64 JunwenYao
 26.56 pierrotlenageur
 31.23 The Rubik Mai
 33.09 Neo63
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(21)

 5.51 SimonWestlund
 6.10 fazrulz
 6.34 rickcube
 6.40 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.80 Neo63
 7.33 The Rubik Mai
 9.15 Hong_Zhang
 9.17 JunwenYao
 9.34 Inf3rn0
 10.29 Keroma12
 10.52 robindeun
 10.74 @uguste
 11.10 JackJ
 12.03 Evan Liu
 13.45 'rio
 13.91 Zane_C
 15.33 jamesdeanludlow
 18.86 eastamazonantidote
 19.64 yeee707
 23.78 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(11)

 59.30 SimonWestlund
 1:24.61 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:53.19 The Rubik Mai
 2:35.28 jamesdeanludlow
 2:55.24 rickcube
 3:10.72 @uguste
 3:15.60 Hong_Zhang
 3:32.55 yeee707
 3:35.76 Keroma12
 6:12.87 ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(18)

 13.86 MTGjumper
 17.25 Neo63
 18.85 SimonWestlund
 22.50 cubedude7
 24.25 fazrulz
 30.41 Hong_Zhang
 38.03 robindeun
 38.30 blizzardmb
 41.00 Hyprul 9-ty2
 42.33 rickcube
 45.78 @uguste
 46.09 The Rubik Mai
 1:03.82 jamesdeanludlow
 1:18.78 lilkdub503
 1:20.69 TheCubeMaster5000
 2:12.16 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

24 guusrs
27 eastamazonantidote
28 Stini
30 zaub3rfr4g
30 undick
31 okayama
33 'rio
33 Cride5
37 @uguste
42 Keroma12
44 rickcube
44 Cubenovice
45 ZB_FTW!!!
48 pierrotlenageur
82 BC1997

*Contest results*

420 SimonWestlund
296 rickcube
278 The Rubik Mai
254 Hyprul 9-ty2
243 Neo63
222 @uguste
220 Hong_Zhang
218 pierrotlenageur
208 fazrulz
208 MTGjumper
207 Evan Liu
206 ZB_FTW!!!
200 Yes, We Can!
177 Zane_C
165 jamesdeanludlow
157 zaub3rfr4g
151 JunwenYao
137 Keroma12
132 'rio
125 MatsBergsten
107 okayama
101 Elliot
101 Kian
98 robindeun
95 aronpm
95 yeee707
95 ExoCorsair
95 blizzardmb
91 undick
90 Cride5
80 a small kitten
75 JackJ
73 MichaelP.
72 janelle
69 Isbit
67 Mike Hughey
65 Chrish
64 larf
48 Sir E Brum
45 otsyke
41 eastamazonantidote
40 sz35
38 TheCubeMaster5000
35 fatboyxpc
35 MichaelErskine
35 mande
34 Lumej
32 kinch2002
30 cubedude7
30 cmhardw
28 Inf3rn0
28 PeterV
27 ArcticxWolf
25 guusrs
23 x-colo-x
23 Stini
22 BC1997
21 lilkdub503
19 Carson
16 supercuber86
15 Cubenovice
13 da25centz
5 ManSkirtBrew


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2010)

May I finish off my events?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2010)

Big week for me, did 15 events. Damn Faz, he did 6 and I did 15, but our overall scores are tied.
Gonna do some more big weeks in the future xD

Edit: Just remembered I have a Master Magic. If I competed in that, I would've beaten Faz


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 3, 2010)

3by3:45.26,51.42,50.03,47.71,49.81=48.86
3by3 fewest moves:82 moves
OH 3by3 solve:3:19 got bored after that (retire)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 3, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> May I finish off my events?



Sure, just tell me when you're ready


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 3, 2010)

Crap, I totally forgat to do the events :fp


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 3, 2010)

Faz is too fazt.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 4, 2010)

rubiks cube 3by3:46.64,49.48,45.67,46.43,51.17
rubiks cube fewest moves:65 mves


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2010)

BC1997 said:


> rubiks cube 3by3:46.64,49.48,45.67,46.43,51.17
> rubiks cube fewest moves:65 mves



Hey, you already entered your results yesterday for this competition.
Are these the entry for the latest competition, nr 36? Then you ought to 
enter your post in that thread instead. You are not allowed to try twice
on the same scrambles.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 5, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> BC1997 said:
> 
> 
> > rubiks cube 3by3:46.64,49.48,45.67,46.43,51.17
> ...



sorry im very sorry about it i thought i was writing on something else pls excuse me


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 5, 2010)

BC1997 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > BC1997 said:
> ...



It's ok, nothing bad has happened  It was just for your information for
the coming competitions. Nothing to be sorry for.


----------

